
Mozilla Lifeboat - gkoberger
https://mozillalifeboat.com
======
Arathorn
Element (the company from the Matrix.org core team) is super interested in
providing refuge to Mozilla folks - we share the same goals of building the
open web, albeit with a focus on open communication. (We'd put ourselves on
the mozillalifeboat.com page, but I somehow doubt our Mozilla alumni uses
FB... :D)

Particular areas that may be of interest include developer documentation
(making [https://matrix.org/docs/spec](https://matrix.org/docs/spec) and
[https://github.com/matrix-org/matrix-doc](https://github.com/matrix-
org/matrix-doc) not suck), Safety engineering (subjective decentralised
reputation, anti-abuse and anti-spam), Rust ([https://github.com/matrix-
org/matrix-rust-sdk](https://github.com/matrix-org/matrix-rust-sdk) is in the
ascendant), and even possibly VR (we are on a mission to ensure Matrix is the
comms protocol of the multiverse) - although Safety & Spec (and generally
hacking on Element and Matrix itself) are the most important domains right
now. [https://element.io/careers](https://element.io/careers) has more
details.

~~~
jernejzen
Man, I’d really love to see Matrix to become a standard. I’d love to use it as
a major goto chat/communication tool but i get frustrated with UX. Pls pls,
don’t screw it.

~~~
doublerabbit
I've been trying to get people to join "element" but it just makes the whole
chat sound awkward "Hey, want to join me on element? compared to "hey, want to
join me on riot". Element just doesn't have the same ring and sounds less
exciting and dull.

It's not even listed in search engines, especially DDG, so I then have to give
them the URL which adds to the awkwardness. It was a bad move in my opinion.
Sure sure, the old name had an conversational stance but it at least it had a
flow. riot.im still sounds much better then element.io

Anyway, with that aside. Thank you guys for creating something that works. It
needs some polishing but I had my first voice call and to my surprised it just
worked for both of us.

I still get a few confused moments with the UX from my mother like where's the
enter button, and why do I need to enter so many passwords but other than that
it is a charm.

~~~
rvz
Every time 'Element' (The Matrix chat app) gets a mention, it resorts into
questioning the name or a disambiguation.

The technology, product and pricing with the deals they are making with
multiple governments and businesses is an excellent source of revenue and is
very competitive at striking those deals. However the genericness of the name
will be a problem with non-technical users and will always be an issue with
Element which is a problem the parent has highlighted.

The SEO on the name is terrible and doesn't come up on Google, Bing or DDG.
The fustrating part? They were so close on deciding to rebrand everything and
have ruined it on the name (for now).

It's not too late though. I guess they will have rename Element again in order
to expand into becoming a true WhatsApp alternative mindshare-wise. Right now
the name is quite frankly unappealing, but everything else is the gold
standard.

~~~
Arathorn
Folks, it's been like 3 weeks since we renamed Riot as Element, and (picking
DDG) it's already the 18th hit from the top. Riot was 4th at the point we
renamed it (second only to RG). Meanwhile it's already the top hit on the Play
Store. So give it a few more weeks :) In terms of the name itself, I
personally think "Let's talk on Element" is at least as catchy as "Let's talk
on Riot", although it's touching to see folks missing the name Riot.

~~~
smichel17
Generally I like the new name a lot. The turning point that took me from
lukewarm to positive was when the phrase, "in my element" popped into my head,
which I think is a pretty fitting theme for a messenger app using a
decentralized protocol like matrix ( _almost_ (but not quite) enough for me to
wish matrix were branded something like "bond" \-- that which connects
elements).

However, there's one major way it's lacking: brevity. "Element" will never be
a verb like Slack, WhatsApp, Snap, Signal, etc. Telegram has the same problem
-- "Send me a Telegram" is the closest you can naturally get; "Telegram me" is
too much of a mouthful. Element is even worse in this respect, since I can't
think of a phrase like "Send me an Element".

Now to turn this criticism upside down: I think you can spin this downside
onto an amazing upside, by _making the protocol the verb_. People don't say
"gmail me" or "aol me". They don't say "handcent me" or "textra me" (or at
least, not until iMessage came along). If your goal is to encourage an open
ecosystem rather than monopolize the market, not having your flagship client
take up too much of the verbiage is a _good_ thing. So it's not "Element me,
it's "Matrix me".

..which, is still subpar. Two syllables with ending in x is a mouthful. I'm
kind of loathe to suggest a rebrand of the protocol, too, but.. It might be
worth considering.

Total aside: The single biggest improvement you could make to Element, for me,
would be to stop giving mentions special treatment in the composer. I want to
be able to put my cursor in the middle of someone's name, press backspace, and
delete one letter, not their entire name. Using a pill as a distinct visual
style to indicate that the person I'm mentioning will see it as a mention is a
good thing. Making it function differently than the plain letters would is an
exercise in frustration. I've nothing against WYSIWYG composers, although I
prefer plain text (since I'm used to it), but if you're going to allow text-
based formatting, then the composer window needs to _act_ as (but not
necessarily _look_ like) 100% text. Polari is the absolute gold standard here,
and Discord is alright (at least, if you keep their godawful "preview as you
type" beta feature, which messes up mentions the same way Riot does, turned
off). I spend most of my time in the composer; it's the biggest bang-free-buck
area for QoL improvements.

~~~
corobo
Surely it’s just “message me”

Don’t try to make “matrix me” a thing, that’s the exact sort of thing that
makes nerd decentralisation projects on the web fail outside of needing your
own personal sysadmin to replace Twitter. It sounds dumb and matrix is known
as a pain in the arse to use by people that have come across it, 1999 film
otherwise

We have a word, it’s message.

------
gkoberger
Hey all, I built this last night as a resource for connecting Mozilla Alumni
during this rough time. Mozilla laid off some truly amazing people this past
year.... many of whom I worked with _10 years ago_ when I was there.

As for why there's a red panda in the boat... despite the logo distinctly
picturing a fox on fire, a "firefox" is actually the name for a red panda!

~~~
agrippanux
I really like the boat/panda; how did you create that SVG? Source code says it
was generated by Sketchapp, which I am not too familiar with.

Overall great job, its super slick.

~~~
gkoberger
Hey! The initial SVG was made in Sketch (looks like this:
[https://p195.p4.n0.cdn.getcloudapp.com/items/OAuqBqvx/boat.s...](https://p195.p4.n0.cdn.getcloudapp.com/items/OAuqBqvx/boat.svg?v=b7ea8350188628e6de9e5fe54388ded3)),
and I animated it with CSS.

Normally, I'd use a combo of Sketch (for making the assets) and GSAP (for
animating)!

~~~
revjx
Wonderful job. Great illusion of depth with just SVG and CSS. Reminds me a bit
of Wind Waker.

------
l1ghthouse
"For Mozilla folks looking for a landing spot, Safari and WebKit teams have a
number of openings. DM if interested in any of the below: \- HTTP stack \- Web
dev tools \- 3D/AR/VR \- Mac app \- iOS app \- Web Extensions \- Any web
platform area (layout, web APIs, ...) "

[https://twitter.com/othermaciej/status/1293252487021916161](https://twitter.com/othermaciej/status/1293252487021916161)

~~~
scarface74
Looking at the Twitter responses, I don’t know why people assume that every
single Mozilla employee would put “being part of the open web and contributing
to open source” above people’s crazy obsession with having a job and being
able to afford food and shelter.

~~~
chrisseaton
Right - most people just want to feed their kids first and worry about other
things later.

I think the idea that most Mozilla employees were working there for morals
rather than being able to buy their children shoes is doubtful.

~~~
jopsen
Yes, while Mozilla does pay well, you can usually get a little more at a
larger tech company. (Speaking from personal experience).

That said, is always a mix, and a balancing act. And a matter of finding
something fun to work on :)

~~~
chrisseaton
I actually don't get how it works working at a non-profit. Like everyone else
I know working in tech, the vast majority of my compensation is in stock. If
your company doesn't have stock... what do they do? I guess they don't pay you
4x the base rate to compensation?

~~~
scarface74
Why not? It’s all just compensation.

~~~
chrisseaton
I don’t know why not. That’s what I’m asking. Is that what they do? If Google
pay you $200k plus $500k stock do Mozilla pay you $700k cash instead. Maybe
they do. Just seems doubtful somehow... seems like there must be a reason
Google prefer to put it in stock.

~~~
felbane
Companies pay in stock because it's not an immediate cash cost like salary,
and because the value is tied to the success of the company which encourages
employees to drive progress/profit for the business.

~~~
chrisseaton
Right... so is that what Mozilla do or not? Do they actually pay the same as
their (literally over the road) competitors but entirely in cash?

~~~
wolco
No they pay less but slightly (20% or less) higher base with 20-40% bonus
opportunity.

------
causality0
It's very weird that Mozilla is laying off 25% of its workforce while at the
same time spending oodles of cash on its Fix The Internet incubator. I'm not a
business major; maybe this is normal.

~~~
gkoberger
I don't know the details, but the Mozilla Foundation and Mozilla Corporation
have different budgets and legally have to spend the money on different things
(since the Foundation is a non-profit). They can't just move money around like
a normal company can.

~~~
maxerickson
The corporation can spend money on whatever the hell. That's why they set it
up.

You can infer from the foundation tax returns that most of the assets are held
by the corporation:
[https://assets.mozilla.net/annualreport/2018/mozilla-2018-fo...](https://assets.mozilla.net/annualreport/2018/mozilla-2018-form-990.pdf)

It's the assets held directly by the foundation that have implications for
their tax status, and they only move assets to that status as necessary.

~~~
viro
"The corporation can spend money on whatever the hell. That's why they set it
up." oh that is not true at all ... fiduciary duty doesn't work like that.

~~~
maxerickson
There's no need to be so literal.

And conveniently, the people directing the Corp are the ones setting the
agenda for the org (which that agenda is the thing the Corp has a fiduciary
duty towards...).

------
signal11
Thank you to the MDN and Servo teams for all their hard work.

I wish you well for the future and hope you find a new gig soon.

~~~
Teckla
_Thank you to the MDN and Servo teams for all their hard work._

Gutting the Servo team makes me wonder if management is going to move the
rendering engine from Gecko to Blink.

Perhaps the "Foxium" browser is "coming soon."

~~~
usrusr
Had the same thought and it felt terrible. Couldn't they at least try what
almost all other advanced open source organisations seem to do? Branch out a
consultancy in their field of expertise that maintains an incredibly famous
piece of open source code on the side to show off?

~~~
elcritch
There does appear to be a market for specialized embedded browsers. They
could’ve likely taken Servo into that space. Add custom dev for pay.

~~~
saagarjha
I think that's mostly WebKit these days.

------
dgellow
This animated SVG is dope! Really cute, seems to be done only with SVGs and
CSS animations as far as I can tell.

~~~
gkoberger
Yup, had to get it out quick so I went simple! Just a single SVG that I shift
elements back and forth on, and rotated so it looks like it's floating!

~~~
Rapzid
Curious what tool/tools you used for that if any.

~~~
gkoberger
I made the SVG in Sketch and then did CSS transforms (by hand).

Normally, however, I'd use GSAP for SVG animations:
[https://greensock.com/gsap/](https://greensock.com/gsap/)

~~~
swyx
by hand? did you use some sort of post processor? because the output css shows
some weird repeats:

``` @keyframes sea-Top-Deck-Inside {

    
    
      from {transform: translateX(0);}
    
      from {transform: translateX(0);}
    
      to {transform: translateX(-3px);}
    

}

@keyframes sea-Top-Deck-Shadow {

    
    
      from {transform: translateX(0);}
    
      from {transform: translateX(0);}
    
      to {transform: translateX(-3px);}
    

} ```

sorry if it seems like im doubting you, i am just really super impressed by
this animation and wanted to understand how you put this together!

also: readme is really cool! love your podcast interviews!

~~~
gkoberger
Oh hey Shawn!

Yup, I used Stylus mixins for this. I just mean I didn't use something like
Framer or an animation library :)

Here's the code (I don't expect it to make any sense to anyone other than me!)

[https://pastebin.com/A6zStqmt](https://pastebin.com/A6zStqmt)

(There's a bug in that code causing two `from`s! Seems it's moot since it
works, but I fixed it on my end. Here's the updated code:
[https://pastebin.com/Y6JwkZi4](https://pastebin.com/Y6JwkZi4))

------
RJIb8RBYxzAMX9u
I know it's almost a meme at this point, but maybe Apple should buy Mozilla
(or financially support them in some way)? The enemy of my enemy is my friend
sort of way. Surely Apple don't want to cede more control over web standards
to Google? They both promote valuing user privacy, so it's not like they don't
have some common ground.

If Apple really wants to stick it to Google, they could make an iOS App Store
policy exception for Firefox / Gecko engine. Heck, that alone may be enough to
buoy Mozilla, w/o paying a cent.

~~~
gkoberger
This is how we got into this mess in the first place. Google was the "good
guy", up against Microsoft and Apple, and funded Mozilla. After all, Google
didn't care about web standards or building a browser! They were a search
engine.

So Mozilla became dependent on Google, and here we are.

~~~
RJIb8RBYxzAMX9u
If Mozilla could stand alone and compete with the other big players, that'd be
best. If they couldn't, then forming alliances with others, even former
"enemies", would be 2nd best, and work towards independence.

Even Apple took MS money back in the day: seems to have worked out for Apple.

------
baddash
This reminds me of a scenario described by Alfie Kohn in "No Contest: The Case
Against Competition". If I recall correctly, he describes how people looking
for jobs actually are more successful if they work for mutual success within
the context of a network like this one. It makes me curious: are there other
job-searching networks that exist where people can work for each others'
benefit? Is there a general one for any job-seeker?

~~~
dbcurtis
> Is there a general one for any job-seeker?

Use your network. Make sure your friends know you are looking. Especially
friends that are also looking. I've had conversations like this with old
friends: "Hey, I'm looking for something new. Do you guys need an EE?" them:
"No, sorry. Sure could use an ME, though, do you know anyone?" Give intros for
friends, and they will give intros for you.

------
gkanai
Props to Gregory for building this.

Giving up on Firefox OS too early was a such a terrible mistake- look at the
success of KaiOS in emerging markets. That should have been Mozilla's success.

Mozilla needs to find someone other than Mitchell to lead the organization. I
realize how difficult that is, but she is clearly not the right CEO, even if
she was the founder. The organization needs someone new at the helm.

(I was at Mozilla for 10 years- left on my own accord in 2016.)

------
Normille
This is what I'm seeing:

/app/views/index.pug:40:173 38| .add-company 39| h3 #MozillaLifeboat > 40| p
Mozilla has done two rounds of layoffs
(#[a(href="[https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/15/mozilla-lays-off-70-as-
it-...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/15/mozilla-lays-off-70-as-it-waits-for-
subscription-products-to-generate-revenue/"\)first)] and
#[a(href="[https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/11/21363424/mozilla-
layoffs-...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/11/21363424/mozilla-layoffs-
quarter-staff-250-people-new-revenue-focus")) second]). Mozilla has one of the
most vibrant alumni networks, and Lifeboat helps connect Mozillians looking
for jobs with people hiring.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------^
41| h3 Other Resources 42| p A great place to find more people hiring and
looking is the
#[a(href="[https://twitter.com/search?q=%23mozillalifeboat"](https://twitter.com/search?q=%23mozillalifeboat"))
#mozillalifeboat] hashtag on Twitter. 43| h3 Add Your Company Unexpected token
`tag` expected `text`, `interpolated-code`, `code`, `:`, `slash`, `newline` or
`eos`

~~~
gkoberger
It's fixed now! Try refreshing.

~~~
PenguinCoder
Not fixed :(

    
    
          /app/views/index.pug:84:1 82| footer An unofficial directory by ex-Mozillian #[a(href="https://gkoberger.com") Gregory Koberger] 83| > 84| --------^ The end of the string reached with no closing bracket ) found.

~~~
llacb47
Refresh, fixed now

~~~
PenguinCoder
Thank you. Nice resource.

------
localhost3000
I’m the EM on the Docs Product team at Stripe. We own the infra and user
experience for Stripe Docs. If any MDN or dev tools folks are reading and
interested in Stripe, please reach out: ianm@stripe.com

------
sciurus
FYI the official talent directory is now online at
[https://talentdirectory.mozilla.org/](https://talentdirectory.mozilla.org/)
and I expect people will be adding themselves to it over the coming days.

~~~
mvn9
So they have implemented that to copy
[https://mozillalifeboat.com/](https://mozillalifeboat.com/)? That's sad.
There is no reason to take away attention from mozillalifeboat.com.

Just because something is hosted by mozilla doesn't make it better. Instead of
copying VPNs, Bookmark directories and such, they should focus on the browser
and offer the other services as some form of cooperation.

But maybe I am wrong and uniting everything under the mozilla brand is the way
to go.

~~~
dlgeek
They announced theirs in the internal layoff letter, so that was planned even
before the layoffs were public.

------
jszymborski
Given how different their missions are, I'm surprised to see Facebook on this
list.

~~~
metajack
The CTO of FB is an ex-Mozillian. There are quite a few ex-Mozillians here,
including myself. Despite Mozilla's public posture that FB is enemy #1, the
internal technical culture is more similar than different.

~~~
AshamedCaptain
Enemy #1? I hear more about Facebook in the Firefox default startpage than
_everywhere else I look_.

Today, in fact, there is a huge pseudo-advertisiment (at least in fr_FR) about
"how I should not feel guilty about browsing Facebook [through Firefox]" ,
which almost made me puke.

As a person who doesn't care about Facebook whatsoever, I didn't get the
impression that FB was enemy #1, but rather I assumed FB was paying them money
like Google is...

I can actually see FB being happy to just give money away to Mozilla, just to
influence them away from Google.

~~~
sciurus
I believe what you saw was a promotion of [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/facebook-cont...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/facebook-container/)

That extension is described as:

"Prevent Facebook from tracking you around the web. The Facebook Container
extension for Firefox helps you take control and isolate your web activity
from Facebook."

------
trynumber9
Why was this one approved?
[https://i.imgur.com/knkH44b.png](https://i.imgur.com/knkH44b.png)

I really doubt Assmunchio is a real name...

~~~
gkoberger
There wasn't an approval process initially because I didn't expect this to be
so public/popular, but I've switched and now there's an approval process!

------
bdcravens
I hope the formerly Mozilla employees all find roles quickly, but I suspect
that well more than 250 employees have been laid off since the beginning of
the pandemic. Is there a particular reason why these layoffs need exceptional
response?

~~~
tikhonj
I think there's two parts here:

1\. These layoffs specifically get a lot of time on HN because people have
strong feelings about Firefox, Mozilla's mission and the teams in particular
(ie Servo, MDN).

2\. Specific efforts like this site are a function of Mozilla's alumni
community, which is a function of Mozilla/Firefox's culture. (Or, maybe,
_past_ culture?)

So it isn't so much that the engineers laid off from Mozilla _need_ more help
than anyone else, but that the environment around Mozilla naturally creates
help and attention for them.

~~~
ndesaulniers
Specifically, "once a Mozillian, always a Mozillian."

------
wodenokoto
Some funny guy added Mitchell Baker (CEO of Mozilla), with a text a long the
lines of "Working to grow Firefox".

------
tmsh
Dope website and inspiring personal website:
[https://gkoberger.com/](https://gkoberger.com/)

Now I gotta work on my personal website.

~~~
brianzelip
Hmmm

> Try this on a computer! This site is way more interactive on a bigger
> screen… so check it out next time you're on your desktop!

~~~
ulmas
In Chrome: Menu > check "Desktop Site"

~~~
brianzelip
Stop using chrome. Use Firefox, [https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/developer/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/developer/).

------
ayakura
This is a nice gesture and it's good to see people reaching out to those who
lost their jobs at Mozilla.

------
soulofmischief
I hope a few of them go to Element. That's gotta be one of the worst UI/UX's
I've ever seen in a chat app and it's 2020. I don't understand why we are
perpetually going backwards.

------
varbhat
This is good effort.

SideQuestion: Given that most of MDN were laid off, Would MDN continue? It was
good imo.

~~~
pknerd
Before MDN goes down, someone should archive the entire MDN.

~~~
minerjoe
[https://kapeli.com/mdn_offline](https://kapeli.com/mdn_offline)

------
AdmiralAsshat
Can't open the link in Firefox, ironically. SEC_ERROR_UNKNOWN_ISSUER error on
the cert.

------
invalidmonk
We would be _thrilled_ to get a chance to talk to some of the Moz alumns. At
Audius, we're building a digital music streaming protocol on the pillars of
openness & transparency. We're hiring for distributed systems & full-stack
product engineering roles.
[https://audius.org/careers](https://audius.org/careers)

------
nathcd
Seeing this list makes me wonder: is Mozilla the only major software
development nonprofit? (Feel free to interpret "major" however you want if you
answer the question.) Regardless of one's feelings about Mozilla, the layoffs
are really disheartening.

And - sorry for the spicy take - I'm bummed to see Facebook and Amazon on this
list. It would be nice to see other nonprofits on the list, but it's doubly
disappointing to not see any and to also see the worst of tech's forprofits
here. To go from Mozilla to Facebook would be quite the swing. (Of course, if
people need jobs and Facebook/Amazon are what are most immediately available
to them, I can't blame them. But I certainly hope that many that are looking
for a new job are in a position to be picky.)

~~~
tw1423214
It perpetuates misunderstandings to have them repeated so often, or repeated
in a way that's sure to lead to misunderstanding. Mozilla Foundation is
technically a "non-profit", but the company that develops Firefox is not. The
non-profit does not fund any of the software development. Corporate revenue
from the commercial business partnerships is what funds that, and it's able to
cover 100% of it and then some.

~~~
haukilup
It seems to be a for-profit commercial company that is fully owned by the non-
profit. IANAL, so I don't know the complexities involved with the setup.

It's more complicated than trying to say that the "Mozilla that people think
of" is not a non-profit. The Mozilla that I think of seems to be a combination
of both.

------
hijp
Does anyone know how the 3d effect in the header was achieved?

~~~
gkoberger
It's surprisingly simple! I designed an SVG quick in Sketch, and did it in a
way where I can shift things left to right. Then a few CSS animations just
move things left to right. When rotated, it looks like it's rocking!

Here's the initial SVG:
[https://p195.p4.n0.cdn.getcloudapp.com/items/OAuqBqvx/boat.s...](https://p195.p4.n0.cdn.getcloudapp.com/items/OAuqBqvx/boat.svg?v=b7ea8350188628e6de9e5fe54388ded3)

Everything else was just CSS

~~~
zekrioca
> where I can shift things left to right.

What does it mean that the image can be shifted from left to right? Just out
of curiosity, because I thought at some examples such as a circle, but maybe
not some complex shape?

------
riffic
fyi for the people involved in this: use of a mozilla trademark in a domain
name is subject to the mozilla (tm) trademark policy:

[https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/foundation/trademarks/policy/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/foundation/trademarks/policy/)

I hope your project doesn't run afoul of this :)

~~~
gkoberger
Eh they laid off a bunch of their lawyers so I should be good.

~~~
jacquesm
This comment may end up being 'priceless' in a way you won't appreciate but
until then you have my vote.

------
pabs3
Some links for folks interested in working on open source projects:

[https://www.fossjobs.net/](https://www.fossjobs.net/)
[https://github.com/fossjobs/fossjobs/wiki/resources](https://github.com/fossjobs/fossjobs/wiki/resources)

------
pacomerh
Is there a chance maybe Mozilla had this plan even from before the pandemic
and now it's the perfect time to justify it?.

~~~
hajile
The pandemic certainly doesn't mean fewer people browsing the web.

Literally cutting everything important to their browser -- future
improvements, dev support, and security. That's not the kind of move you make
unless you're about to be cutting a project.

------
tibbon
How to list a good organization and role there? The button for having one
added goes to a 404'd Facebook page

~~~
gkoberger
It's not a 404, just an internal alumni post. The goal is to keep it alumni-
only, but if you have an alumni at your company you can email me (email in
profile)!

------
therusskiy
it's cool and all, why the site though? There are plenty of similar websites
for people searching for work

------
markstos
It's nice to know there are plenty of connections that employees at this high
profile tech company can use to get a job at other tech companies.

Are there other sites springing up to help the other 10 million unemployed and
recently laid off people in the US who didn't work at high profile tech firms?

------
rahul_201
For Mozilla folks looking for remote job, she is offering a paid job board
service for free

[https://twitter.com/abinaya_rl/status/1293237589202178048](https://twitter.com/abinaya_rl/status/1293237589202178048)

------
colmvp
Some of these are weird.

> What PartnerStack is hiring for: Infra devs, Python devs, JS devs, Product,
> Marketing

Yet on their actual Lever.co jobs page the only technical role is a Senior
Infrastructure Engineer?

~~~
gkoberger
That's the reason I added an alumni contact! Careers pages often are a lagging
indicator of what jobs are available, which is where the value of a good
network comes in.

~~~
staplers
This whole thing reeks of nepotism and this comment reinforces that.

~~~
jodrellblank
You think the author is all these people's uncle?

> nepotism: Favoritism shown to nephews and other relatives; patronage
> bestowed in consideration of _family relationship_ and not of merit.

~~~
Igelau
Ah, I think I can explain. In English it's not uncommon to use a word like
"nepotism" in a not-quite-literal sense. Native speakers will understand it
just fine, but if you're in the position where you have to go look up the
word, then it might be confusing. To get the colloquial sense of it, extend
the word "family" to include friends, their relatives, and people who went to
the same university but in different years.

------
wqsz7xn
Unrelated but what is this website made with? Looks really great.

~~~
gkoberger
Thanks! Made it quick from scratch with Express/Stylus. The database is
Airtable. The animations are SVGs with some CSS.

------
dralley
For any recruiters:
[https://talentdirectory.mozilla.org](https://talentdirectory.mozilla.org)

------
holtkam2
Commenting to help keep this at the top of HN

------
KerrickStaley
Small correction: MongoDB is not an open-source product; it's a source-
available product.

------
known
How does Mozilla make money ?

------
timmit
i feel like Mozilla is truly a place to care about their employees

~~~
gkoberger
Well, I don't know if I'd say that, especially recently... but the employees
(current and former) do care about each other!

------
JabavuAdams
Does anyone else not click the upvote button when the article has 314, 666, or
1337 upvotes?

------
tus88
Heh I was going to make a joke about it being related to the recent layoffs.

------
einpoklum
> Mozilla is laying off 250 people and planning a ‘new focus’ on making money

Well, they seem to have lost the focus of making an extensible browser (and
mail client etc.)

But then, this decline was somewhat noticeable a decade ago alreadt, IMHO.

